# Buy Samsung 40H6400 Or Sony 40W900A ?



## Ck2064 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

I want to buy a 40 inch 3D LED TV for around Rs. 75,000, so, I narrowed down on two models:
1. Samsung 40H6400
2. Sony 40W900A

The reviews on the internet , both the TVs offering the similar (not too different) specs, has not helped me in any way to decide on one.

*Friends Say*: W900A is way better in terms of picture quality and build quality, 3D is way better in the W900A than the H6400.

*Salesmen Say:* The interactive features in the H6400 are better than the W900A, H6400 has a quad core processor (supposedly to help smooth interaction),  3D quality between the two depend on the video being played (really ?), a second remote (smart remote) with the H6400. However, Salesmen at Sony vouch for its triluminous technology (gives better colors). Deep Blacks in the W900A are better than the H6400.

*My Concerns:* I would be using the TV for movies, gaming and streaming music videos. Would want at the least 2 USB and 2 HDMI.
Which one do I go for in terms of picture quality, both 2D and 3D ?
Does the quad core on the H6400 help a lot ?
Is the interaction in Samsung TVs better than that in Sony ?

I just wanted to know what the experts think about the above two models.
Which one would be a better buy ?
Would really appreciate your views and responses.

Thanks in advance


----------



## devx (Aug 26, 2014)

Ck2064 said:


> Which one do I go for in terms of picture quality, both 2D and 3D ?
> Does the quad core on the H6400 help a lot ?
> Is the interaction in Samsung TVs better than that in Sony ?



*At the very first, edit your post using the questionnaire form:* *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/185969-questionnaire-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.html

1) SONY KDL 40W900A should be on top if your priority is display, only 2D display and w900a is the triluminous display series so that's a + point. Sony produces true accurate color and deep blacks, however samsung is not far from it. My friend has the older version of 40H6400 i.e 40F6400, and I'm not surprised with it's 3D quality although 2D is very good and believe what your friends say only if they have taken a full 3D demo. 

By full demo, I mean don't just decide by watching the company's preloaded 3D demo videos, you can also ask for movie playback, if they don't have any download Avatar, Hugo and take it in your pendrive for real 3D test.

Don't believe what salesman said, there job is to give sales, they don't even know the product specifications and even if they know they don't know they actually meant for, what they all do is mislead. 

2) quad core processor is helpful for smart features only, let's say you're browsing through apps, net surf, it'll provide smooth user interaction.

3) Samsung is the winner in providing best SMART UI but newly launched LG's new Web OS is here for tough competition, Sony has very bored and dull interface, more like a windows smartphone settings.

I would suggest SONY or If you need "paisa wasool" item than LG 42LB6500:

- Nice picture clarity, top of line the display and deep black levels are above avg.
- wonderful PASSIVE 3D exp. @70k
- web OS is the revolution in smart TV's
- Smart magic remote is awesome
- battery free 3D glasses (quantity = 4)
- low input lag (good for gaming)

You may refer to my recent post: *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/186480-suggest-40-42-3d-led-tv-non-smart-65k-max.html


----------



## Minion (Aug 30, 2014)

Ck2064 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to buy a 40 inch 3D LED TV for around Rs. 75,000, so, I narrowed down on two models:
> 1. Samsung 40H6400
> ...



Sony for picture quality and Samsung for better Smart feature.Triluminous is just a filter nothing more blacks are good in both tvs.


----------

